# And just when you think people can't get any lower...



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

NEW YORK -- Greg Mortenson, the high-profile advocate of girls' education in Afghanistan and Pakistan, has been forced to defend his best-selling book "Three Cups of Tea: One Man's Mission to Fight Terrorism and Build Nations ... One School at a Time," against charges that key stories in it are false.

My Boyfriend severed as security for this guy in Afghanistan and it is a real shame what he did.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*a shame*

I couldn't get past thefirst couple of paragraphs before the vomit reflex kicked in. Iam sorry...a male westerner would not be taken care of by women in a traditional culture like that. Sorry lived around it too long to know that is a bunch of stinky stuff....money grubbing hoo hah...sorry your bf had to put up with him.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Sooooo. It was fake? I never read it,looked boring.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

60 Minutes

Many parts are fake.

It is hard seeing stuff like this. It seems like no matter how hard some people try to do the right thing, the amount of people doing the wrong thing is just overwhelming. It breaks my heart.:rain:


----------

